# Václav Kadlec



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2012)

Attaccante dello Sparta Praga. 20 anni ma molto maturo.
5 partite e 4 gol in Europa League, 5 in 10 partite in campionato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Novembre 2012)

gran bel giocatore...può fare anche la punta esterna se non ricordo male


----------

